# Abudhabi visa rejected



## Mhelaly (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm an Egyptian engineer i received an offer from a company in abudhabi the previous month and i traveled to Dubai 11/8/2014 to sign the contract after that they applied a labor quote approval to me and it was accepted after that they applied a Visa for me and it was rejected but they pplied again for me 11/9/2014 iwant to know : 1- is that normal to reject my Visa as egyptian and is it banned at abudhabi ?? 2- is there a chance to accept it this time ? 3- is there a chance to reject it again 4-if it rejected could i apply it to dubai ? and is it easier at dubai ?? 5- what is the duration of processing it ? 6-is there any rights to me to judge my company as they told me to start 1/9/2014 and i left my current job and signed my contract a month ago ? 7-what is the issue with egyptian Visa:welcome:


----------



## Mhelaly (Sep 17, 2014)

No reply ??


----------



## Mhelaly (Sep 17, 2014)

And heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
The UAE is one country - so if you were rejected in Abu Dhabi - then ths will be logged on the UAE Immigration system - so this will be visible when you apply in Dubai.
If you were genuinely rejected in Abu Dhabi (companies are known to be less than truthful to their employees) - then you will be unlikely to get the visa in Dubai.
If the Abu Dhabi rejection was simply a lie - then you stand a better chance.
Best of luck.
Steve


----------



## cass71 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi! I am from south Africa & received a job offer from a gym in Abu Dhabi in November 2013. I signed the papers and sent all thr necessary documents needed. My letter of appointment was for 12 March 2014... its November 2014 & I am still in south africa.

Here's what bothers me the most. On 8 September 2014 I receive a mail from HR stating that in just a couple of weeks they will have my visa in hand. 2 months later (9 November) I receive an email stating my work visa has been rejected. This is after I was told they almost have it...

no explanations why it was rejected... they don't know why and they were just as shocked as I was.

It was one email and done with No empathy... "sorry and all the best for for the future. Now this smells very fishy! 

Any views on this please? Thx


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

How much money did you give them?


----------



## cass71 (Nov 10, 2014)

I didn't pay them


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You didnt pay for the visa?

Personally I'm surprised you hadn't sussed it was a con a long time ago. More than a couple of months from job offer to being in the country working is odd let alone 12 months.


----------



## cass71 (Nov 10, 2014)

The gym was suppose to sort out any finance regarding my visa ans flights. It's only after they said to me... "Just a couple of weeks and we'll have your visa in hand" & its been 2 months not a couple of weeks. Now how does one go from Almost having your visa... to your visa being rejected? Things don't add up.... right?


----------

